# FreeBSD -CURRENT /usr/bin/as: out of memory allocating



## inurneck (Apr 25, 2012)

I didn't see a forum for FreeBSD current but this one says freebsd internals so I chose this. 

Feel free to move it if its in the wrong area. With that said I am running freebsd current and got caught by a bug that broke /usr/bin/as and wont allow me to build ports, or make world without me getting fresh source and rebuilding /usr/bin/as.

Heres my problem. The bug I am talking about is described in detail here: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.freebsd.current/141363 

As you can see I know how to fix it BUT.. I can find /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/as but for some reason if i got this right, I cant seem to find the one I need to rebuild in /usr/src/usr.bin/"as" because its not there? 

where is the "as" that comes with freebsd and not the gnu one? If I understand this right I need to rebuild that one real quick with fresh source and I can compile again. Thanks for your time.


----------



## inurneck (Apr 25, 2012)

I temporarily solved the problem by rsyncing /usr/bin/as from another machine. All is compiling nicely. I don't think they fixed the code yet or I cant seem to figure out what to recompile. /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/as IS /usr/bin/as apparently. Idk.. Im open to suggestions.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

Any particular reason you're running -CURRENT? Issues like these are bound to pop up regularly and running -CURRENT implies you know how to deal with them. 

I would suggest running 9.0-STABLE if you want the latest features but none of the hassle that comes with -CURRENT.


----------



## inurneck (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a couple freebsd machines the reason I run current is I like to see whats going on, and I learn a lot too having to fix stuff and dabble with things like right now lol. I have been running current since 9 was current and I only came up with this one and one other that stumped me. I guess I enjoy the punishment but I do gain from it.


----------

